# Kubota B3000



## haugs5799 (24 d ago)

I have a B3000 that when I am blowing snow on an incline or have any resistance the back wheels won't even spin. Plenty of power, engine does not bog down. Took it to the Dealer and they said everything looks good. Any ideas on what the might be the problem?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning haugs, welcome to the forum.

Do you have full power from the hydrostat when you first use the tractor? Does it fade away as you continue to use it??


----------



## haugs5799 (24 d ago)

Yes, I have full power and it does not fade away. I have a slight incline on my driveway, I was trying to blow snow last night and when I go up the incline the front tires are spinning, but the back tires are not doing anything. My dealer says it is because I have fluid in the tires, but I find it hard to believe that the rear tires will not even spin going up a snow covered driveway.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Only the front wheels are pulling/spinning? What happens if you take it out of 4WD? Does it move or not?


----------



## haugs5799 (24 d ago)

It will move on a level surface,( I can drive in down the road OK) but going up a steeper incline it just stops moving. Could it be Hydraulic fluid is low? I just put on the snow blower and hydraulic lines.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The hydraulic fluid reservoir might be low, whereby the pump loses suction on a steep incline. Check it out.


----------



## haugs5799 (24 d ago)

I'll try that, thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm a bit lost on the description of your problem. Maybe it's just terminology, maybe it's the nature of what's actually going on. 

On a slight grade the front wheels can spin but the rears don't? As in the front wheels are spinning, the rears are stopped and the tractor isn't moving? Or the tractor is moving forward while the front tires are spinning?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds very much like a broken rear axle!!, if a front wheel spins, then mechanically so should the rear wheel because the front and rear drive are locked together, I doubt if your Kubota would have fluid drive on the rear axle.


----------



## ZebraIII (Oct 14, 2019)

I would suggest that the tires are slipping on the rims. Not an uncommon issue, especially with fluid filled tires.


----------

